

Weight vs. Value of U.S. coins - microtherion
http://lifehacker.com/5804773/quickly-estimate-how-much-moneys-in-your-change-jar-by-weight

======
orborde
This looks like the knapsack problem writ large, using heuristics to get its
complexity under control. Clever!

